# Need help bridging KTP-445u Alpine Power Pack



## mlees (Dec 29, 2013)

I everyone, I am new to the forum. I am in the middle of install and have hit a roadblock. 

I am trying to install a ktp-445u (universal) alpine power pack, and am not sure how to bridge this guy. There are no instructions in the manual besides one note saying to make sure to switch the amp into 2 channel mode when bridging. 

Since there are 4 inputs i'm not really sure what channels the amp uses for input in 2 channel mode?? or if there is a certain channel combination to use when bridging?

If anyone can provide some simple guidance, it would be much appreciated!!!!


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

the grey rcas (front) are used. figure 9 in the instruction sheet.


----------



## mlees (Dec 29, 2013)

thanks so much!! that was exactly what I needed!


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

According to my version of the manual, the Front RCA should have a violet sleeve. Either way, it should be the Front pair. As is RCA standard, Red denotes right, white marks left.

The speaker connections you need to make for the left side are White (FL+) and Green/Black (RL-), for the right side Violet (RR+) and Gray/Black (FR-)


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

Strange that the Alpine manual on their website shows grey for the fronts.


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

That's really weird! I wonder if it is just a matter of typos or something. My version, as well as the one on crutchfield's website do in fact say gray is rear. Of course mine isn't bridged nor can I really test at the moment but that is nevertheless strange.


----------



## spookyz (Nov 16, 2014)

ween said:


> the grey rcas (front) are used. figure 9 in the instruction sheet.


Just signed up to say THANK YOU for this. I was getting half pissed, thinking i blew my money on an amp, for my old 90W Type R's, that wouldn't even power them.

There's A LOT of bunk info going around the net about bridging this amp. Woulda been nice had they labeled it "bridged mode," or something, in the book.

I was about ready to start cutting RCA's and hooking up all kinds of nasty.

Edit:
and my manual, its got the RCA labeling backward.


----------

